# warum -24V und +24Volt



## veritas (5 November 2007)

hi,

vielleicht ne dumme frage,oder ich stehe gerade aufem schlauch 

wenn man endschalter oder so abfragt, warum 
nimmt man da -24V und +24V ?

evtl. antwort ?: weil im offenen zustand zwischen dem 
schliesser +48V liegt und im geschlossenen zustand +24V ?

oder ganz anders?

dank im voraus....

lg


----------



## poppycock (5 November 2007)

Hallo,

bei einem Endschalter würde ich sagen, die -24V beziehen sich auf den Massepunkt von den +24V, also 0V.

+24V = +24V
-24V = 0V oder GND

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## MSB (5 November 2007)

Bei einer derart präzisen Frage:

Wegen weil draußen heute die Sonne scheinte.
Und das damals bei der IBS vermutlich auch so war.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei einer derart präzisen Frage:
> 
> Wegen weil draußen heute die Sonne scheinte.
> Und das damals bei der IBS vermutlich auch so war.



üblicherweise scheint immer die sonne ...

schließe mich übrigens der 0V-aussage an ... es sei denn es ist ein besonderes gerät, eines üblichen herstellers, mit üblicher konfiguration


----------



## veritas (5 November 2007)

die abfrage kommt aus der  teleperm xp.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2007)

veritas schrieb:


> die abfrage kommt aus der  teleperm xp.



 ... das ist das leitsystem, richtig? was hat das mit dem endschalter zu tun?


----------



## MSB (5 November 2007)

Na dann ist das vielleicht beim Teleperm XP üblicherweise so,
vielleicht ist das aber auch unüblich,
weil es ein Endschalter eines üblichen Herstellers in unüblicher Konfiguration ist.

In Vielen Schaltschränken dürfte üblicherweise die 0V-These zutreffen,
da man in der Praxis aber auch immer mal wieder unübliches trifft, wer weiß das schon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Na dann ist das vielleicht beim Teleperm XP üblicherweise so,
> vielleicht ist das aber auch unüblich,
> weil es ein Endschalter eines üblichen Herstellers in unüblicher Konfiguration ist.
> 
> ...



 ... großes tennis ...


----------



## veritas (5 November 2007)

jeep in der teleperm kan ich ich z.b. L+(+24)  M(0V) oder L-(-24V) 
drauf geben.
also das man die 24 volt gegen masse abfragen ob z.b. geschlossen ist 
oder aber wie ich heute festgestellt habe +24 und -24 volt draufgeben..


also mit +24V und 0V kenne ich aber nicht mit +24v und -24v.
also hats wohl was mit sicherheit zu tun.


----------



## jabba (5 November 2007)

Das hat was mit dem Anschlusssystem zu tunn

bei uns PNP als +24V , andere schalten den - NPN also -24V


----------



## Medical (4 Dezember 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Das hat was mit dem Anschlusssystem zu tunn
> 
> bei uns PNP als +24V , andere schalten den - NPN also -24V


Das hätte ich jetzt auch so definiert.


----------

